# WiFi antenna from pringle can



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

For those interested in such projects.....!!

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-make-a-wifi-antenna-out-of-a-pringles-can-nb/#more-22580

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is an ancient technique, it's the basis of the Cantenna, which started out as a DIY antenna site.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

... and there I was thinking I was being "cutting edge" !!!! Oh well back to the drawing board. 
I'm working on a writing implement that doesn't require an inkwell or the use of feathers and I want to get it patented before my rivals !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I used a pair of Cantennas years ago to transmit wireless almost 3/4 mile on a ranch property, worked quite well except when there was hard rain.


----------



## Renamed&Closed123 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting.
I don't think I would walk around with a pringle can connected to my laptop!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's the latest fashion craze.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Reminds me of the HAM radio transmitter built in a tuna can.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Except that hot links aren't allowed by your provider.


----------

